# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Rrjeti kompjuterik >  Shpërndarja e internetit pa tela në WAN

## sniper_007

Pershendetje te gjitheve!!!


A mundet njeri te me ndihmoj pak , persa i perket Internet Providing , kam vendosur te shperndaj internet me linje valore , dhe doja qe lijen kryesore ta merja me satelit , nderkoh qe neper klienta do ta shperndaj me Omnidirecional antenna . Doja te dija per providerat me te mir (jasht Shqiperise ose brenda) , paisjet qe nevojiten per ate pun , (Access Point,Router,hub,Antenat , antena client etj) dhe mundesisht ndonje skem te vogel per te patur iden se si do behen lidhjet . 

Nqs dikush mundet te me ndihmoj do tja kem per nder .


Tung

----------


## x-e-n-i

Hej desha mi ju pyet si mu ba provider pra me leshu rrjet permes wireless pra teknlogjia me e re,,

Desha te ju pyes se qka nevoitet une kam deri diku njohuri por praktik skam edhe shume,,nese mundeni te me ndihmoni ju kisha falenderu shume,,,

----------


## qoska

te duhet vetem nje akses point dhe disa perforcues qe te sinjali te kapet me larg se 100m standarte.
Pastaj firewall dhe gjera te tjera varen sipas sigurise qe kerkon te vendosesh.

P.S. gjeja me e mire eshte qe klientet e tu te punojne me PPPoE qe te mos kesh komlikacione te metejshme  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## x-e-n-i

flm shume,,por  akish mujt naj kush me metregue me detalisht,,nese eshte mundesia

----------


## dardani8

tung nga  dardani8

o ti xeni ty pike se pari te nevojitet nje licence qe te mundesh te  behesh provider.
 dhe me  pastaj nuk e di se si eshte puna  financiare te ti por eshe disa leke te nevojiten.
 dhe  duhet ta kesh nje qender ku do ti kesh serverit e tu pra nga do ti kontrollosh te gjithe hyrje  daljet ne  rrjetin tend.
dhe me ne fund te nevojiten perfocuesit apo antenat per  perfocim dhe shperndarjen e sinjalit.

kaq nga une
shnet

----------


## x-e-n-i

> Pershendetje te gjitheve!!!
> 
> 
> A mundet njeri te me ndihmoj pak , persa i perket Internet Providing , kam vendosur te shperndaj internet me linje valore , dhe doja qe lijen kryesore ta merja me satelit , nderkoh qe neper klienta do ta shperndaj me Omnidirecional antenna . Doja te dija per providerat me te mir (jasht Shqiperise ose brenda) , paisjet qe nevojiten per ate pun , (Access Point,Router,hub,Antenat , antena client etj) dhe mundesisht ndonje skem te vogel per te patur iden se si do behen lidhjet . 
> 
> Nqs dikush mundet te me ndihmoj do tja kem per nder .
> 
> 
> Tung


Edhe mua me intereson kjo teme nese pergjigjet ndokush mire u kan

----------


## qoska

nqs ti do te perdoresh antena normalisht nuk te duhen lidhje.
Te gjitha antenat do te lidhen me ate qendroren por problemi eshte qe duhet te mesosh pak se si te konigurosh routerat(dmth throtling clients, bandwidth limiting, number of connections limiting, proxy configuration, PPPoE setup).
Ti kam shkruar ne anglisht qe ta kesh me te lehte kur te kerkosh ne internet.
PPPoE ka te beje me sigurine e rrjetit tend pasi siguria qe ofrojne paisjet wireless sot per sot jane te gjitha te thyeshme. Bashke me PPPoE te keshilloj Radius si verifikues.

Keto me siper vetem te tregojne se cfare duhet te dish per te formuar kete rrjet pasi per me shume eshte nje teme shume e gjere per tu shpjeguar ne forum pasi mund te mbushin libra  :i ngrysur: .

----------


## benseven11

> Pershendetje te gjitheve!!!
> 
> 
> A mundet njeri te me ndihmoj pak , persa i perket Internet Providing , kam vendosur te shperndaj internet me linje valore , dhe doja qe lijen kryesore ta merja me satelit , nderkoh qe neper klienta do ta shperndaj me Omnidirecional antenna . Doja te dija per providerat me te mir (jasht Shqiperise ose brenda) , paisjet qe nevojiten per ate pun , (Access Point,Router,hub,Antenat , antena client etj) dhe mundesisht ndonje skem te vogel per te patur iden se si do behen lidhjet . 
> 
> Nqs dikush mundet te me ndihmoj do tja kem per nder .
> 
> 
> Tung


Internet provider wireless.Te duhet pajisje e vecante hardware e fuqishme si BenHur qe do sherbeje si server,si dhe sistem operimi linux ose windows server 2003.

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

Me te vertete linjat valore po perhapen shume ne shqiperi. FLasim gjithmone per antena me radio 5.8 Ghz jo me 2.4 pasi keto te fundit kan shume interferenca.
Per momentin une punoj per nje isp ne Elbasan dhe punojme me antena 5.8 Ghz. Normalisht ato kan banden e hapur nga 5.2 - 5.8 . Antenat manaxhohen me nje software po kam shume siguri pasi cdo antena ka serialin e vet me ate te saj provideri qe ne marrin antenat ne gjeneron nje kod dhe ate kod e ben "merge" ne software. kjo ben te mundur qe une ta shikoj antenen dhe ta konfiguroj si ta dua une. nqs doni me shume info lui6891@gmail.com

----------


## qoska

Tom_Sojeri une jam i interesuar ne cmimin e ketyre antenave me sa kam pare cmimi i tyre nuk ka rene akoma poshte 300$, pasi ne tirane po te kesh ndonje nga keto antena mund te marresh internet ne shtepi (kjo per shkak te keq konfigurimit te ISP)  :buzeqeshje: .

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

Lidhjen qe po thua ti jan me antena 2.4 Ghz dhe sa me kan thene e tirane ka shume acces pointe te tille te lire fare pa encryption. Nqs vendodhja juaj eshte ne qender te tiranes ne ndonje pik te larte fare mire mund te perdoresh nje karte rrjeti wireless me dalje USB. me te mund te skanosh kanalet dhe SSID te networkeve me antena 2.4 Ghz. kjo sdo te kushtonte me shume se 40 $.

----------


## qoska

Me akses point duhet te jesh me fat po nqs ke nje antene qe mund te transmetoje deri ne dajt do ishte akoma me mire :P

----------


## T68

WiMAX....

mbase jo deri ne dajt por eshte i mundur mbulimi i plote i Tiranes me nje investim prej reth 6-700 mije dollare. 
Infrastruktura ekziston por nuk ka dale akoma ne treg. 

Kam plot info mbi kete.

----------


## Tom_Sojeri

Ne Tirane kjo gje po ndodh. esht abissnet qe punon me antena 5.8 Ghz dhe base staion i ka ne dajt. ashtu si dhe ne ne elbasan. nuk eshte investimi aq i madh gjithsesi....

----------


## qoska

o Tom_sojer abissnet nuk ben asnje lek per mendimin tim, gjithsesi te gjitha ISP shqiptare kane ate lloj infrastrukture por po kalojne ne DSL pasi e dine qe sa te stabilizohet Albtelecom konkurrenca me e  madhe e tyre do te vije nga DSL si ne gjithe boten gjithashtu eshte edhe me e besueshme si linje :P

----------


## T68

> Ne Tirane kjo gje po ndodh. esht abissnet qe punon me antena 5.8 Ghz dhe base staion i ka ne dajt. ashtu si dhe ne ne elbasan. nuk eshte investimi aq i madh gjithsesi....



yea ata po punojne me 802.11 
wimax eshte 802.16

----------


## labin

tung ju pershendes te gjithve edhe kisha nje pytje  a dine dikush   te me tregoje  se ku mund te gjej material rreth shperndarjes se rrjetit   per shembulle nga acces point apo omni deri te klienti dhe si behet montimi i antenave  amunde te gjej ne internet informacion  se pse  une kam nje internet kafe  dhe kam shum klient qe dojen me marre rrjetin nga une keshtu qe une me luajt rolin e providerit te vogel   tung

----------


## dyl shapka

te duhen point to point dhe multi point. Bej search per nje company qe quhet hyperlink ne internet ( me qender ne boca raton te florides). Ata kane shume broadband items qe jane compatible me firma te tjera. Kane edhe antena qe e kane rrezen deri ne 18-20 milje qe ti si provider i vogel do te te benin shum pune. Dhe sigurisht duhet te apguash dhe per feed qe tja shpernadsh te tjereve. Te uroj te mos jesh ne Fier apo Tirane.

----------


## qoska

labin,

perpara se te mendosh shperndarjne une them se duhet te mesosh si ta sigurosh kete linje pa kabell(wireless) nga "crackerat" verdalle. Pasi njeri nga ta do te vi te pyesi ketu dhe do ta keshillojme si behet hack nje wireless access point.

Me sa shoh ti nuk ke as eksperiencen e duhur per te bere kete lloj shperndarje le me sigurimin e saj. Te keshilloj te shohesh paksa mbi IPSEC, e cila ka disa probleme ne windows XP per konfigurim, ose per PPPOE(ppp over ethernet) qe te sigurojne linjen e interneti nga perdorues te paregjistruar.
Pastaj lexho legjislacionin shqiptar mbi antenat omni pasi nuk mund te perdoresh nje antene te tille pa leje sepse do te beje nje ktastrofe ne zonen tende pa patur miratimin dhe kanalin(frekuencen) e percaktuar nga entet rregullatore.

Shiko njehere keto qe te thashe une e pastaj merru me kompanite qe te shesin antena se ato jane me shumice. Montimi i tyre eshte nje gje mjaft e thjeshte per OMNI antena mjafton nje tub, gjatesia e te cilit varet nga distanca dhe pamja vizive qe ke ti me klientet e tu, dhe montimi u krye :P. per antenat e tjera te drejtuara per distanca te medha nuk ka ndonje ndryshim percev faktit qe duhet te gjesh piken ku klienti jot ka sinjalin me te mire.
Nje paisje tjeter qe mund te te duhet eshte nje spektrometer qe te tregon se cfare behet me sinjalet ne zonen tende qe mos tja vesh fajin pasijeve kur ke interferenca.

Nqs te duhet me shume info ji me i qarte ne cfare kerkon, topologjine qe do te realizosh, sigurine qe do te implementosh etj..

Me te mira!

----------


## labin

Kerkoj nga ekspertet te me japin disa sqarime,kam nje internet caffe me 10 pc  shpejtsi te interneti 256 klb/sec po mendoj te rris shpejtesin  dhe pastaj te shperndaj ket rrejet  tek klientet qfare me duhet si  paisje me duhte nje acces poit apo nje omni dhe me tregoni qfare paisje me duhen une te blej dhe per klientet  nga pika se ku do vendos antenen nuk mendoj te shperndaj rrjet me larg se  2 kilometra

----------

